# 10 gallon ADA Iwagumi tank



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

this is my other plant tank as it looks now I am undertaking some new changes in it right now. I just planted some Ultricularia Graminifolia in the back left side of the tank. I am using many different mosses and riccia.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Unique hardscape placement. I'm not sure if I like the height of the plateau on the right because it really cuts down on the depth in the aquarium. However, I love your plant selection, and the rock on the left is outstanding!!


----------



## Suikei (May 5, 2007)

I think it has an attractive shape-- but I would like to see lighter photos?


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

very natural, good job


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I got some pictures of this tank taken for intention of maybe being in the ADA contest too hear are some sneak peaks of what might be entered in the contest.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Here is a large file size of the tank I took the same day I had the 90P photographed for the ADA contest. This was my runner up if big tank did not look good enough.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I keep changing the plants in the tank and leave the rocks intact, it is amazing how different you can make a tank look just by changing the plants.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I really like this scape, especially the 2nd to last pic. I think you've stepped out of the box and I like the height created in such a tight space.


----------



## ballsmyberries (Feb 21, 2007)

I like the last picture more than the first few you posted. The first few, the rock on the left looks good but the plants on the rights, looks too flat on the top.


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 17, 2007)

I love this look. It is different then the run of the mill tanks..... well done!


----------



## neilanh (Feb 19, 2007)

What type of fish are those? I was thinking Blue Tetras ( Boehlkea fredcochui ) but the ones in your pic appear to have a more distinct blue stripe than any of the blues I've seen.


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 17, 2007)

I was also wondering about the fish. They look great.


----------



## oni (Jun 22, 2007)

I like the 1st arrangement better, its very unique! I love the sense of terrain, very interesting to look at. What did you use to make the ground so tall?


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I believe the fish in this layout are Paracheirodon simulans.


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

Your tank looks great maybe one day i will be able to do something like this.


----------



## Finch_man (Dec 15, 2006)

Where did you get the white sand?


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

neilanh said:


> What type of fish are those? I was thinking Blue Tetras ( Boehlkea fredcochui ) but the ones in your pic appear to have a more distinct blue stripe than any of the blues I've seen.


 They are called wild green neons really hard to find I had to special order these over a year ago and I now have like 5 left and have not been able to get any scince.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Finch_man said:


> Where did you get the white sand?


 I got this sand from petsmart it is called moon sand


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Here is the next transition to this tank I am replicating a steam in a forest with mosses and ferns growing on the rocks on the banks. It is still in a early stage but wanted to show what I got sofar.
http://
http://
http://
I will post more pictures as the mosses fill in more and the Baby tears gets taller.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

Arowana Ive been looking for those fish for a while. My LFS said they are out of season cuz they are wild caught. Can you tell me where you ordered them and what month or season was that thanx. Very nice tank BTW what moss is that.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I have had these fish for 2 years now I had like 15 of them and now I only have like 5 left. I cant say for sure which season it was but I think it is arround the end of summer when they start comming arround and the distributer is seacrest. 


The mosses are a mixture of Monosolenium tenerum, Fisidens, christmas, Oak moss,and another form of Monoselenium that I do not have the name of yet. Plus I have some dwarf Riccia that I am trying to mass produce and that is in that tank too.

Thank you for your comments.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

This is what the tank looks like with a black background I like it better because it brings out the greens and adds shadow depth to the rocks.


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

wow really nice that is an amazingly versatile scape!


----------



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

The tank looks beautiful! could you be so kind to list the names of the plants you used. i really like them


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

A_Shea said:


> The tank looks beautiful! could you be so kind to list the names of the plants you used. i really like them


Sure I will do my best I don't have names for some of them for I do not have them in any of my books and sorry if I spell some of them wrong.

-Monosolenium Tenerum/ also subversion no name used as well 
-Dwarf Riccia
-Ultraclara Gramifolia
-Ludwigia Acurata
-Tonina sp.
-Hemianthus Micranthemoides
-Hemianthus Umbrosum
-Fisidens Moss
-Christmas moss
-Oak Moss
-HC

I hope this helps you, thanks for your comments.


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

the tank is greate....


----------



## irish (Aug 12, 2006)

Nice looking tank. Just curious, which tank is that from ADA? What are the dimensions? I have looked and looked for an ADA 10 gallon...


Irish


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

irish said:


> Nice looking tank. Just curious, which tank is that from ADA? What are the dimensions? I have looked and looked for an ADA 10 gallon...
> 
> Irish


The tank is the model 45P it is 18X10.5X12 inches in diamiter and sells for $85. it is a great little tank.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

This tank is no longer with me but I have had a request to relive it and give some information on the system running it....

The filter is/was a Eheim Ecco filled with Eheim pro media.

the substrate was clear super, tourmaline BC, Bacter 100, Power sand special, Amazonia soil, Amazonia sand.

CO2 system 5lbs cycilinder using 3 bubbles per second.

Fertilizers Pferts system daily dosage every day, and Green bacter after water changes.

Lighting: Old coralife PC pendant using 3X36watt ADA 8,000K bulbs.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The light harness I made from Home Depot " hardware store" for non U.S. citizens. out of electical conduit pre bent angles. and anchored it to the side of the stand with conduit anchors the whole rig cost me like $25.00


----------



## Aen (Jul 24, 2007)

I like how the plants and rocks come together. Cool cool.


----------



## jdmstop (Aug 20, 2007)

aroawnaman- Nice work man... really love all the tanks you've shown through out the forum, one question, where is a good place to get ADA equipment and perhaps a catalog?


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I would get ahold of Jeff senskie At Aquarium Design Group. You can get all you want from ADA threw him. This is where I get most all my ADA stuff


----------



## jeffboyarrdee (Jun 9, 2007)

i like this tank! the rocks make it look unique! and i have grown a liking to these ADA 45 cm tanks. At first i thought it was kind of small, because i wanted a low maintenance tank, so i wanted to get maybe a 60P but this sized tank turned out pretty good! keep up the good work!


----------



## jdmstop (Aug 20, 2007)

can you explain the equipment which you are using? Thanks


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

jdmstop said:


> can you explain the equipment which you are using? Thanks











-The filter is a Eheim Ecco with the ADA lilly pipe set using Eheim pro media.
-CO2 system is pressurized using pollen glass 3 bubbles per second.
-Lighting Coralife pendant PC's using 3X36watt ADA 8,000k bulbs.
-Fertilizers using Pferts fertilizer systemhttp://www.pfertz.com/content/index.html?
-and in the back left corner in the tank I had a water Softenizer size small.


----------



## bunterharlekin (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi arowanaman,

I have a question.
Do you really use 108Watts for 10gallons  
Thats really a lot of power. Its almost too much to believe. 
What about the ecco. Isnt that also too much power? Or do you reduce the outflow?

Cheers
Axel


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

bunterharlekin said:


> Hi arowanaman,
> 
> I have a question.
> Do you really use 108Watts for 10gallons
> ...


it is allot of light but I never had a algae problem in this tank and I have never had plants get as red as they did in this tank. As for the filter the lilly pipes really reduced the turbulance from the outflow and worked perfectly in this tank also. I am a big fan of overdoing filters on my tanks.


----------



## jeffboyarrdee (Jun 9, 2007)

Yea actually in small tanks...mega power is common and works out very well! and overfiltering is also a liking on my part! i agree! larger tanks dont really apply to the same rule, its more on distributing the light among the whole tank.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I am now using this filter and the lilly pipes on my little 5gallon Mini M tank. Just not the lighting, I am using the solar light for the mini M. It works great even on a tank as small as the 5 gallon.


----------

